
Wall Street banking on a Covid-19 vaccine before US election - everybodyknows
https://www.aljazeera.com/ajimpact/wall-street-banking-covid-19-vaccine-election-200619204859320.html
======
bryanrasmussen
It would seem Wall Street is as astute a gambler as my second stepdad.

